# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  oskiper

## Pulgas

*
**Vaya, vaya, el jefe se hace mayor*

**

*FLICIDADES, ÓSCAR*

*(y que cumplas muchos más)*

**

----------


## eidanyoson

felicidades jefe. yo no te canto el cumpleaños feliz porque tu cantas mucho mejor.

----------


## AHC

Todo lo mejor para vos y los tuyos amigo...TE LO MERECES !!!!!!
FELIZ CUMPLEA&#209;OS y que disfrutes de tu dia como mas te guste !!!!!

Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Moss

Felicidades Oscar. Te deseo lo mejor. :Wink1:

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades Oscar!!!!

----------


## MagDani

Felicidades Oscar,

"...Y que cumplas muuuuchosss maaaas"

Que lo pases muy bien

----------


## Magnano

¡Feliz cumpleaños jefe!

----------


## Ming

Muchas felicidades jefe  :Smile1:

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades y.... mucha magia!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas Felicidades Oscar!!!

os pongo este enlace para los que aún no sepaís lo bien que canta el jefe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbhSiyCOP2A

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Felicidades Oscar! Que tengas un día genial y que todos los deseos que tengas para este año se te hagan realidad  :Smile1:  un abrazo

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¡Muchas felicidades &#211;scar!

 :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 

¡Qué pases un buen día!

----------


## MagNity

otra vez,... Felicidades Oskiper!!! es que eso de teneros por todos lados, que si feisbu que si foro...xDDDDD

Mucha Magia!!!!!!!!

----------


## Coloclom

bueno, bueno, ya te vale de cumplir años chaval!!!


Aunque con eso de la diferencia horaria quizá allá envejezais más despacio, no?

Felicidades!!

----------


## tofu

Muchas Felicidades.  :Party:

----------


## Iban

Un saludo y un  abrazo de felicitación para el capitán del barco.

----------

